# TomTom Audio Books



## spudulike (Jun 12, 2008)

I own a TomTom 910 and there is an Audio Book function. However the unit will only play books with a .aa file extension. I have many audiobooks in mp3 format and cannot find anyway of converting them to .aa
Help needed


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.bestshareware.net/download/wmaconverter-platinum.htm


----------



## ninjajoe (Aug 19, 2008)

Try using SoundTaxi i use it to go other way .aa to mp3


----------

